# Got New 312Bh Will It Hook To My Truck???



## branlor (Jul 7, 2010)

hey guys,NEWBIE here!!! Ok , I am going friday july 9th to pick up my New 312,Dealer is going to install sway bars and get me ready to take her home!!But my tow truck is a F-250 supercrew 4X4 with lift kit 37" tires,,,My hitch is 27 " from the ground..The dealer tells me the hitch and sway bars combo has "SOME " adjustment and it "SHOULD" work,I dont like that answer...I want my camper friday and if i need A better hitch,, than thats what I will do!!!I just dont know nothing about it , This is our FIRST camper and dont know if i should take the chance on "SOME and SHOULD" I dont want to take a risk and mess something up!!!any help yall have would help me sleep better till friday,or what hitch/sway bars do i need to be safe and sound????? Please help THANKS BRANDON...


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm...I'd think the Dealer would be able to tell you if it will work or not if you give them your hitch height.

I have a F250 Crew Cab, with a leveling kit installed... and my hitch receiver is at about 18 inches off the ground. You're 9 inches more than that. I'm not sure what WD, load leveling hitch they plan on installing, but it's gonna have to have a pretty long vertical movement to adjust that much. The Equalizer brand hitch has specialty shanks that have 4" drop to 8" rise. I suppose it depends on how the trailer sits in relation to your hitch.

Hopefully, in the worse case, you'll have the sway control regardless and the weight distribution will just be off causing the quality of ride to suffer. Good idea to prepare some contingency plans. If you have to tell the dealer to keep his hitch...then you'll need a good adjustable drop hitch that can match the drop you need...as well as the big ball.. 2 15/16" I think.

On a side note, you may find that a truck equipped as yours may be reducing it's stock towing ability running tires that large. The 312BH is a pretty big unit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Your dealer will need to have the correct receiver in order to drop the ball down to right height for the Outback to ride level. If they don't have one, find a local Truck store (you know..the guys that sell truck stuff...hitches...covers...etc) and they'll have what you need.

On a side note, plan on spending 3-4 hours going over EVERY inch of the trailer. Leave the kids at home...take plenty of paper and a digital camera. As this is your first trailer, you're going to want to take a TON of notes as the dealer walks you through the trailer.

Click here for the Pre Delivery Inspection check list I created when I bought our new 301BQ. I would NOT sign the contact until every items on my list has met your complete satisfaction.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 on Oregon_camper's comments above. The Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI) is your only chance to get needed cleanup, paintup, fixup stuff done without much hassle. Once you sign the acceptance paperwork, that puppy's all yours and now you are into warranty claims.

We gave the dealer a copy of our PDI checklist several days before we arrived for pickup, and had no arguments from them. THe PDI checklist told the dealer that we were serious about both learning how things work, and making sure that it all DOES work!

You need to be prepared to spend about 3 hours on the tasks. Leave the kids home, bring a notebook, several pens, a flashlight, etc. Wear comfortable clothes--no skirts for the dear wife (DW) since both of you will be climbing up and over and down stuff.

The dealer will teach you how to do things (like how to hook up the shore power cable when the campground power stand has a 20 amp socket and you have a 30 amp plug) and on and on. What's the difference between a 20 amp socket, a 30 amp socket and a 50 amp socket?

How do you turn the hot water heater on or off? Don't laugh--the unit runs on both gas and electricity, and there are several electric switches that you need to know where they are and how to use them.

95% of the dealers are very cooperative with newbie owners---I was a newbie in April 2009 when I picked up my first-ever TT. The dealer was very helpful. You don't want to waste the tech's time but you do have the right to make sure you know how to do everything.

Good luck and feel free to ask any questions--there is more knowledge in the brains of the ob.com members than you would believe!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Another tip as part of your PDI - make them hook up the hitch and sway control to the trailer and go for a ride. Once you have it hooked up, take it out for a good spin. Test everything including manually engaging the trailer brakes from the controller. Test performing emergency stops and get them to dial in the trailer brakes correctly. If possible, test the sway control as well. The Equal-i-zer brand hitch is a great setup. That is what we use and we love it.

Jim if that is already on your list - my apologies in advance but I didn't quite feel like reading it! PDI's are exhausting and just reading that list brings back a few rough memories of DW, DD#1 and my Mom all sitting inside Lakeshore for hour upon hour waiting until Michael and I got done going over everything.

-CC


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Your dealer will NOT care if its hooked up correctly or not... your dealer already has the money so his whole purpose in life is to get you of the lot regardless of if your trailer nose is pointing in the air or not... i would plan on having to run to an auto parts store or walmart once you get to the dealer to make sure that you have the right reciever ball height...

Why don't you just call the dealer and ask hiom .. with the trialer level .. what is the bitch height off the ground ... then go measure your ball height ...???


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You may need special bracing welded from the frame to receiver to react the torque caused by such a large offset.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Your dealer will NOT care if its hooked up correctly or not... your dealer already has the money so his whole purpose in life is to get you of the lot regardless of if your trailer nose is pointing in the air or not... i would plan on having to run to an auto parts store or walmart once you get to the dealer to make sure that you have the right reciever ball height...
> 
> Why don't you just call the dealer and ask hiom .. with the trialer level .. what is the bitch height off the ground ... then go measure your ball height ...???


That is exactly why I suggested what I did.







You are going to drive off the lot with that camper hooked up to your TV regardless of how much the dealer cares. My point was to simply say - do all you can to get it as close as possible to being right before you take off with a massive camper behind you (which a 312bh is). Really - imo it won't be right unless you do it all yourself and you may end up and tweak it a time or two before you get it right.

-CC


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With that much lift you will need an extra long drop shank. The dealer may or may not have one in stock. The link for Drop Shank is a big one but to figure out how much you need the top of the ball should be right at 25" from the ground.

What hitch are you getting?


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Your going to love your new TT, x2 on the PDI comments, I did not have much to be fixed but after 4 trips have found several small issues. Just make a list after you take delivery my dealer is happy to fix all the issue I have found after the PDI.

The dealer is not likely to have the hitch equipment you need, but the shop you bought the lift kit and tires from should.

I hope you are camping this weekend as it's best to put it to the test right away. I drove mine from the dealer to the CG for a two night stay.

Happy Outbacking,


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Camper Andy's drop shank is what we use while our truck is stock, we tow 3 different trailers with it! Well actually the equiptment trailer has a pintel hitch, so we tow the Abi-one and the construction trailer with it. AND for all you smarties no not at the same time, but sometimes all 3 on any given day!!


----------



## branlor (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks to all the folks who replied!!!! Got it home,but did have too spend couple hundred bucks for a 14 " drop hitch rated for that weight . but other than that its great,Pulls great and handles very well.Not real crazy about the brake controller they gave me! Its a ESCORT brand and its pretty cheap looking and i have to adjust it ALOT depending on speed, and big down hill roads. BUT we have got to use to TT last week and its SUPER DUPER!!!!!!love it ,should have got it Much sooner, We got pics of tvandtt so i will post them if i can figure it out . ha ha lol thanks to all my new outback buddys!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like you need a prodigy brake controller. You'll be very happy with the improvement!


----------

